# Breach Plug Grease?



## Goshawk

Is there something special about knight's breach plug grease?
The Knight stuff looks like the blue valvoline bearing grease I use on the truck. Sure would be less expensive if it is.
Thanks,
Goshawk


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Grease used on a breach plug should be of a quality that will not break down with high temps caused by the firing of the ML. Appearance of one lube vs another does not provide that information. So you need to compare the two products to find out, but I do not think the Valvoline is the same type of stuff!

I have a product called Gorilla Glue which is an anti seize high temp lube. I use this on all of my shotgun chokes as well, others I know simply use anti seize that comes in the small tubes.


----------



## barebackjack

Ron Gilmore said:


> I have a product called Gorilla Glue which is an anti seize high temp lube. I use this on all of my shotgun chokes as well, others I know simply use anti seize that comes in the small tubes.


Wait a tick?! Glue thats a lube!?!?!?! :lol: :lol:

I didnt know gorilla glue made lubes. Their glue is one of the best!

I use plastilube or ????????(theres two names for it). Its the old lube they used on M1's back in WWII. Comes in the little clear vials with the yellow lid. GREAT STUFF!!! Holds up to heat very well. I get it on ebay pretty cheap.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Bareback sorry, *Gorilla Grease*!!!!!!!!!! Man I do not know how I missed that!!!!!!! Had this can of stuff for a good number of years, and it has never failed!

Not the same company that makes the Gorilla Glue!!


----------



## Goshawk

When I saw "Gorillia Glue" I thought "These guys are setting me up!". Glad to hear it's really Gorillia Grease...


----------



## bearhunter

i use bowstring wax. have never had a problem


----------



## barebackjack

Gorilla glue/lube.

Haha, thats funny right there.


----------



## alleyyooper

Buy an assortment of teflon tape (white - pink - yellow) and throw the anti-sieze lube away. 
Here is how the plug is wrapped. Plug is from a Remington 700ML.









The color you use will depend on your breach plug and how tight of a fit it is. Most never use the yellow so you may only want to try the pink or white first.

A quote from my friend who taught me to use tape.
*"This subject came up again on another forum. This the information I posted and it WORKS, anyway on my four inlines. I really don not even worry about siezed plugs - I shoot several rounds each trip to the rock pit.

This is one of those things that I have really been forunate with. When I go to the range I shoot 30-40 shots 100 grains of loose t7 with 209 primers. I shoot 2 Remingtons and 2 A&H's. With all four of these guns I beleive I have the breech plug thing whipped. I do not loosen or even fool around with the breech plug at the range. When I get home and get to it I turn it (them) out with very little pressure.
I believe the the face of the breech plug should mate up with the face flange of the barrel, if this mating is clean and tight, this mating should stop gasses from going back into the threads of your breech plug. I have blackened the face of my breech plugs screwed them in snuggly against the barrel flange - back them back out and checked the black to see if contact had been made all the way around. The 2 Remingtons and one of the A&H's showed that there was good contact all the way around on the plug. One A&H seemed to have a very small non-contact spot. The next thing I do is start wrapping Teflon tape from the barrel end of the plug back to the nipple end. The key for me is that begining wrap - when I am done wrapping the tape on the barrel end of the plug it should extend out from the plug - I then push and press the tape down on the face of the plug - instert it into the threads and I tighten it snuggly against the barrel flange - not tight - do not want to tear the teflon, but make it snug because you need to compress the teflon a bit. If you look down into the barrel with a barrel light you should see the teflon all the way around the breech plug in the barrel. Your very first shot will drive that excess teflon back up into any gaps there might be and your threads are sealed... (the teflon might even cover the flash hole when your done wrapping) Popping one cap will take care of that.

That is my formula it has worked well for me - but every rifle is different so I can't say it will work for you all. I really believe it all comes down to how well the face of the plug and the face of the barrel mate up." *
 Al


----------



## Goshawk

That looks pretty slick!
I was kicking around the idea of machining in an o-ring groove to seal the threads. This would be easier...
Thanks for sharing.


----------

